# The Best Christmas Movies



## FOX_UK (Nov 13, 2002)

*Which film should be shown.?????*

 Christmas is almost upon us with its deluge of **** films. If only we had a choice of what films should be shown.
What would _your_ choice be and you have to give a good reason


----------



## EmilyH (Nov 13, 2002)

All of them.  Really.

I love Star Trek, as well as Lord of the Rings.  I'm glad LoTR is finally making it onto the big screen.  It deserves to.  Harry Potter is also a wonderfully escapist fantasy, a rare children's fairy tale that has the power to entertain adults like me as well as kids.  So I don't think any of them shouldn't be made, and I'm glad they were.  

You can always wait until they come out to the video rental stores or on DVDs, if you can't see them all on the big screen.  

I can live without Santa Clause 2 and some of the other movies, but I plan to see the big three.


----------



## Mariel (Nov 13, 2002)

I plan on going to see Star Trek and Lord of the Rings.  I'll probably wait until the rest come out on video 
:blpaw:


----------



## Rane Longfox (Nov 22, 2005)

*DVDs for christmas?*

OK, this year, I'm not putting any books on my chistmas wish list, but DVDs are definately gonna be on there
Basically, I need recommendations as to which films I should ask for. I only want to watch ones that I'll enjoy, I'm not into gritty, arty films. Flash, mass-produced and glossy, thats for me But I do appreciate some good acting


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: DVDs for christmas?*

It might be more fun if a thread with such a general title was used for people to generally discuss which of the recent DVD releases they'd like best for Xmas, I think. 

Me, I'd like to get hold of Arrested Development on DVD - Season 2 is out now - especially as some geniuses seem to have decided to cancel nearly the only genuinely amusing American TV comedy I've seen in recent years. A complete set of Blackadders would be great too!


----------



## Valentine (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: DVDs for christmas?*

What films do you already have?


----------



## Rane Longfox (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: DVDs for christmas?*

Almost none. Just general family-esque stuff, like Shrek, HHGTTG, Pirates of the Carribean, that kind of thing.
And yes, box-sets of TV series too

@JP -  of course...


----------



## Alysheba (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: DVDs for christmas?*

I probably won't be able to wait until Christmas, but Four Brothers is most certainly on my list!!!


----------



## ravenus (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: DVDs for christmas?*



			
				knivesout said:
			
		

> A complete set of Blackadders would be great too!


 Which is actually available and has some cool extras but it's pricey for an essentially 24 episode set.

What with me and my friends getting stuff through a cousin of mine who comes from US to India in mid-Dec we've ordered for, amongst many other things,...

*Land of the Dead (Unrated)
Devil's Rejects (Unrated)
Dawn of the Dead: Ultimate Edition
The Fly 2-disc SE
The Brood
Contact
Diva
Val Lewton box set
Batman 2-disc SE* (the '89 Burton film, also a *Batman: Strange Apparitions* comic, which contains a story about Dr. Hugo Strange I'd read in my childhood and which left a lasting impression)


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: DVDs for christmas?*



			
				ravenus said:
			
		

> (the '89 Burton film, also a *Batman: Strange Apparitions* comic, which contains a story about Dr. Hugo Strange I'd read in my childhood and which left a lasting impression)


 
Have you already ordered Strange Apparitions? It's actually available in Landmark in Bangalore!

Regarding Blackadder, I was referring to all 3 (or 4, I forget) seasons - that would be a blast!


----------



## Rane Longfox (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: DVDs for christmas?*



			
				knivesout said:
			
		

> Regarding Blackadder, I was referring to all 3 (or 4, I forget) seasons - that would be a blast!


That is certainly availiable over here in Engurlund And a mighty fine idea it is too!!!


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: DVDs for christmas?*

It's worth getting the 3rd Rock From The Sun DVDs too. I have all of seaason 1, and it's given me hours of joy. No commercials, no boring week-long waits between episodes - what fun!


----------



## ravenus (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: DVDs for christmas?*



			
				knivesout said:
			
		

> Have you already ordered Strange Apparitions? It's actually available in Landmark in Bangalore!
> Regarding Blackadder, I was referring to all 3 (or 4, I forget) seasons - that would be a blast!


Aargh, I have already ordered. It's priced at ~11$. Please don't tell me that Landmark has it at a much more reasonable rate 

See, BA had some six episodes per season, so 4 seasons only add up to 24 episodes, plus a couple of specials.

And dude, you actually like 3rd rock from the sun? I tried to see this serial based on Ganesh's reccomendation but I really couldn't find anything engaging about it. John Lithglow = suckage.


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: DVDs for christmas?*

Yea, I _really _like 3rd Rock!

I guess the price at Landmark is abt the same.


----------



## Valentine (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: DVDs for christmas?*

Here's some worth getting:

Alien (& Aliens) - or the Quadrilogy
Blade Runner
Casino
Cube (Boxset)
Goodfellas
Pulp Fiction
Ronin
Roswell (TV Boxset - had to put it in, sorry )
Scarface
Se7en
Stand By Me
The Descent
Trainspotting


Stay away from:
The Amityville Horror Remake


----------



## ChasenFate (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: DVDs for christmas?*

Well here is a good list:
Memento
The Usual Suspects
The Machinist
The Woodsman
Drunky the Bear in Counterparts
Pulp Fiction
The Crow
Fraggle Rock
Goodfellas
The Gift
Tombstone
Danger Mouse


----------



## Thunderchild (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: DVDs for christmas?*

the only DVD i want this Christmas is Apple seed - based on Ghost in the shell


----------



## jenna (Nov 23, 2006)

*Christmas-ish movies*

I am trying to come up with a movie list for Christmas day. I don't want actual Christmas movies, but more movies that are about something else but are set during the season or have seasonal references. The first one that came to mind was Die Hard. Anyone have suggestions along the same line?


----------



## Teresa Edgerton (Nov 23, 2006)

*Re: Christmas-ish movies*

_The Lion in Winter_ would fit that description.


----------



## roddglenn (Nov 23, 2006)

*Re: Christmas-ish movies*

Both Gremlins films and Lethal Weapon maybe?


----------



## j d worthington (Nov 23, 2006)

*Re: Christmas-ish movies*



Teresa Edgerton said:


> _The Lion in Winter_ would fit that description.


 
Ah, Teresa -- you beat me to it! One of my very favorite films!

Well, it's definitely a different sort of Christmassy sort of film, but ... *Black Christmas*. It may be a bit slow-moving for some, but I found that it actually builds the tension rather well, and despite the subject matter it really is surprisingly light on the gore content. Leans more on suspense than the usual film of this sort.

The 1940 version of *The Shop Around the Corner*, with James Stewart and Margaret Sullavan is another... actually, the cast on this one is quite superb, though you may recognize the plot (the story has been filmed at least 4 times that I know of.....)

If you can find a copy of either version, *The Unholy Three*, with Lon Chaney, Sr. (silent 1925; sound remake 1930 -- Chaney's only talkey, as he died soon after finishing this one) ... a fair chunk of this one takes place during Christmas.

*Citizen Kane* has its Christmas moments, too, for that matter....


----------



## SpaceShip (Nov 23, 2006)

*Re: Christmas-ish movies*

Oohhh - there was one with Kirk Douglas in where he played a resistance leader in the Alps - can't remember its name (bet someone else can) and that's one of those movies you like to watch snuggled up near a blazing fire with a hot toddy AND NO INTERRUPTIONS!


----------



## jenna (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: Christmas-ish movies*

Thanks guys! I've already picked up a couple of the movies mentioned, and off to find some more tomorrow


----------



## Pyan (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: Christmas-ish movies*

And then there's;

*Miracle on 34th Street* (1947 & 1994), and *It's a Wonderful Life* (1946) - but these may be a bit too Christmassy for you.

Miracle on 34th Street - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
It's a Wonderful Life - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

For a SF connection, try *Conquest of Space* (1954), but read this first! 

Conquest of Space - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Kostmayer (Dec 1, 2006)

*Re: Christmas-ish movies*

Well, my fave film ever, The Manchurian Candidate (the original), had one short scene with the 2 main characters having a drink at Christmas. Its a great film, and its one of the best scenes in it. Christmassy or not its well worth watching.


----------



## Lucien21 (Dec 1, 2006)

*Re: Christmas-ish movies*

Nightmare before Christmas


----------



## HoopyFrood (Dec 1, 2006)

*Re: Christmas-ish movies*

Ah, finally someone suggested it! I was thinking about doing so, but as it's theme is mostly about Christmas, I wondered whether it was quite what Jenna was looking for. A cracking film though. Love it.


----------



## Lucien21 (Dec 1, 2006)

*Re: Christmas-ish movies*

It's a Halloween movie *shifty*


----------



## Marky Lazer (Dec 1, 2006)

*Re: Christmas-ish movies*

You mean a movie where you can curl up with someone on the sofa? Love Actually, is then the best movie ever. Which is also set during Christmas.


----------



## HoopyFrood (Dec 1, 2006)

*Re: Christmas-ish movies*



			
				Lucien21 said:
			
		

> It's a Halloween movie *shifty*


 
Bit of both really! I can remember it was shown on TV at Hallowe'en once...at 1:00am, strangely, even though it's only a PG or something. But it might have been to get the right Hallowe'en spirit. But yeah, not your usual Christmas film, so I guess it can be called a "Chirstmas-ish" film!


----------



## Lucien21 (Dec 1, 2006)

*Re: Christmas-ish movies*

Home Alone is also set at Christmas. Worth a giggle.


----------



## Pointfinder (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Christmas-ish movies*

How 'bout *Trapped in Paradise*, very funny movie with Dana Carvey, Nick Cage and Jon Lovitz.


----------



## BookStop (Dec 11, 2008)

Christmas movies are quite often fluffy, trying-too-hard-to-be-family-classics, and rarely any good, but I find myslef watching them at this time of year, regardless. I do honestly like a few movies, and there are some that I was resistant to like but my children like them so so much I've relaxed and jumped aboard too.

*Christmas Vacation* - I never get tired of this classic
*Elf* - It grew on me after about the 5th watching.
*Love Actually* - not billed as Christmas nor family friendly, but a lot of Christmassy plot
*Miracle on 34th Street* - although I'm the only one in the family that likes it
*Muppets Christmas Carol - *I almost forgot this one; it's a good adaptation


----------



## biodroid (Dec 11, 2008)

National Lampoons Christmas Vacation?
And thats all I can think of right now. Don't really like Xmas movies they are extremely cliched especially with Tim Alan and that annoying kid called Spencer Breslin.


----------



## Allegra (Dec 11, 2008)

*Hogfather*. Loved it.


----------



## Hinter (Dec 11, 2008)

*It's a Wonderful Life* - Can't be a proper Christmas without it.


----------



## UltraCulture (Dec 11, 2008)

A Christmas Carol.(with Alastair Simm as Scrooge).


----------



## BookStop (Dec 11, 2008)

Allegra said:


> *Hogfather*. Loved it.


 
I just picked up the book the other day. Did you read it? Movie out on dvd? Is it appropriate for kids over 10?


----------



## Wiggum (Dec 11, 2008)

Just to put a couple up that haven't been mentioned

A Christmas Story (#1 of all time)
Die Hard
Scrooged


----------



## Lady of Winterfell (Dec 11, 2008)

*Christmas Vacation* is one of my all time favorite Christmas movies. We watch it every year with my parents, its one of our traditions.  

I will also add *A Charlie Brown Christmas*, and *Rudolph the Red Nosed Reindeer*. Even though I'm no longer a kid, I still love those movies.


----------



## Pyan (Dec 11, 2008)

Christmas Past was always *The Sound of Music*- on after the Queen, in the days before videos, or this new-fangled DVD thing, it was *the* film for Chrismas Day...


----------



## sloweye (Dec 11, 2008)

Gremlins.
Muppets christmas carol.
Scrouged.
miracle on 34th street.


----------



## HoopyFrood (Dec 11, 2008)

It's all about *The Muppet Christmas Carol*. I love that film. 
*Home Alone 1 and 2* (but not 3).


----------



## sloweye (Dec 11, 2008)

Oh, bad me! i forgot...* A Christmas Carol, with Patrick Stuart*


----------



## Allegra (Dec 11, 2008)

BookStop said:


> I just picked up the book the other day. Did you read it? Movie out on dvd? Is it appropriate for kids over 10?


 
'Yes' to all your questions BookStop. Both book and the film are good and I think it doesn't matter if you watch the film first. There is a thread about it: http://www.sffchronicles.co.uk/forum/35513-hogfather-dvd-2.html


----------



## sloweye (Dec 11, 2008)

Allegra said:


> 'Yes' to all your questions BookStop. Both book and the film are good and I think it doesn't matter if you watch the film first. There is a thread about it: http://www.sffchronicles.co.uk/forum/35513-hogfather-dvd-2.html



I have _one _of the teeth from the film


----------



## Culhwch (Dec 11, 2008)

I'll second _Gremlins_ and _Die Hard_...


----------



## williamjm (Dec 11, 2008)

The Nightmare Before Christmas.

I agree _Hogfather_ was very entertaining.

Since we're listing Christmas Carol adaptations, _Blackadder's Christmas Carol_ was very amusing.


----------



## gully_foyle (Dec 12, 2008)

Bad Santa, ofcourse. Funny, but in the Australian release the TV ads were uncensored, but the film was.


----------



## Ashley R (Dec 12, 2008)

Favourite Xmas movies that bring cheer to my heart...

Diehard
Diehard 2: Dieharder

Great Xmas song, and snow. What more can your ask for?


----------



## Lucien21 (Dec 13, 2008)

Nightmare Before Xmas
Die Hard 
Bad Santa - Funniest Xmas movie
Scrooged
It's a wonderful life

and of course because it's on the TV right now - Muppets Christmas Carol


----------



## Joe Meils (Dec 18, 2008)

The Muppets Christmas Special (which spoofs many of those "trying too hard" movies) Joan Cusack as the baddie is wonderful!

The Bishop's Wife with Cary Grant and David Niven.

Polar Express... more real magic per frame than anything else that's come out in the last 10 years...

Hogfather... because Terry Pratchett is a genius.


----------



## ksparrish (Dec 18, 2008)

Got to go with - Miracle on 34th Street
                       It's a Wonderful Life
                       Twas was the Night Before Christmas (Kid's cartoon with     
                       mice as main characters)


----------



## nj1 (Dec 18, 2008)

another vote for National Lapoons' Xmas Vacation, Chevy Chase is sheer class!!

I'll also probably end up watching one of the Wallace and Gromet films at some point.


----------



## tangaloomababe (Dec 19, 2008)

I love National Lampoon's Christmas Vacation, those weird relatives, that amazingly lite up house, the elecrocuted cat, from start to finish its all good fun and laughs and I never get sick of it. 
Miracle of 34th street, any version is good and also Scrooged (Bill Murray) version is good to get you in a feel good mood for christmas.

Oj and whilst not a movie I love Mr Bean's Christmas episode with the over sized turkey............... Plenty of laughs there.


----------



## BookStop (Dec 19, 2008)

My favorite television Christmas episode is the Finch that stole Christmas from Just Shoot Me. We just watched it on youtube. Hilarious.


----------



## jordanasmith (Jan 6, 2009)

Yes man....


----------



## Harpo (Dec 25, 2022)

The Greatest Story Ever Told Twice: Die Hard & Home Alone.


----------



## BAYLOR (Dec 25, 2022)

*Scrooge* 1970


----------



## BAYLOR (Dec 25, 2022)

*An American Christmas Carol * 1979 staring Henry Winkler


----------



## KGeo777 (Dec 25, 2022)

SCROOGE 1935

CASH ON DEMAND 1961


----------



## JunkMonkey (Dec 25, 2022)

Article in the Guardian recently arguing why _Carol_ is _*the*_ Christmas Movie par excellence:
par excellence .

Leave Elf on the shelf: why Carol should be at the top of everyone’s Christmas movie list 

Personally I think _Miracle on 34th Street _(the original) and _It's a Wonderful Life_ are the only Christmas films worth watching.  Though _The Silent Partner_ - a nicely nasty piece of bank heist movie set at Christmas would be a candidate for the best film_ set_ at Christmas that isn't bogged down with gooey sentimentality and puke-inducing 'discovering the meaning of...' stuff.


----------



## paranoid marvin (Dec 28, 2022)

Planes Trains and Automobiles is just about the perfect Christmas movie. So funny, so sad and so feelgood. The bit with Steve Martin and the underpants is just about the funniest thing I've ever seen on tv. I'm not the greatest fan of Steve Martin (not that I don't think that he's funny, just that most of the movies he's been in simply don't appeal to me), but he absolutely nails it in this movie.


----------



## Judderman (Dec 29, 2022)

Christmas with the Kranks, Elf and Trading places all good for a laugh. Trading Places one of my favourites but the racism element is very dated. Home Alone goes down well. I like the 1984 version of Christmas Carol with George C Scott. Quite hammy but captures the Victorian era and good spirit very well. We usually save It’s a Beautiful Life for Christmas Day. The Holiday good too. Anyway they all disappear for another 11 months!


----------

